# New Member



## cattleman4170 (Jan 26, 2010)

I am a new member, and glad to find this site. I have been growing hay since 1981. I need to get more serious about my operation, so glad to receive all the help I can get. I very much enjoy seeing and reading about others' methods and operations. I'm in Alabama, and welcome your comments or questions.


----------



## Heyhay..eh (Aug 7, 2009)

Welcome!

You will find a wealth of knowledge on this site from equipment use to hay production .... and more. You will get answers and advice that stems from on the ground experience mixed in with research and book information from every region of North America and beyond. So you get to sort it and sift it to see how it applies to your situation.

Be running into you on this site and a few of the others that are linked to this one.

Take care


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

Welcome to HayTalk!

You will have a great time here with us.

Jim


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Welcome,
Glad to have ya, The more the merrier.
THOMAS


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Welcome Cattleman, Lots of good stuff here and free advice. Please ask and participate. We sometimes have differing points of views and methods to the madness. Have fun! Mike


----------



## Cannon (Aug 18, 2009)

Welcome guy to Hay Talk, just join right in and get settled.


----------



## kfarm_EC_IL (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome to haytalk


----------

